# New dove hunter



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey fellas. I am new to hunting with only 1 half assed season under my belt. i am determined to get out more this season and really try my hand at it. I have permission to hunt a friends land and was on it a couple times last year for rabbit. I put the google map pic of the area on here......do you think it is huntable for dove? the only open fields are kind of near a road and i dont want to hunt it without being safe. Do you guys think I could set up here or should I not bother? 

Also, what setup should i use? I have 4 stationary decoys and 1 mojo wing decoy. Should those go on the ground or get them up in a tree or something?

Are there any good public lands around columbus for dove? 

I have 0 experience and really really want to get into a sport that i have watched from the sideline for YEARS. any help is greatly appreciated. 

Tom


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

im not a big dove hunter but i know near cbus Deer Creek has some dove fields. Im not sure exactly where they are as im sure they change but, i know they plant sunflowers for dove hunters. good luck


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

its hard to tell from that pick how big the feilds are. It will also depend on if they are planted and if they are what with. On the plus side it looks like there is a creek or some water source at the bottom of the pick, which is good bc doves will go to water before and after feeding. They also like plowed feilds bc they need the grit to help digest. Id say if i was gonna do it I may set up at the far right corner of the big feild and watch the rds. depending on feild sizes and crops of course. Also the fence row at the bottom...kind in the middle of the pick may be ok...not sure how close that house is though. May be worth a shot to sit in the middle of that and watch both feilds. I say go scout it and see if you have any good dove activity first.


----------



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the advice fishintechnician! To expand a little more....the big field there is only about 150 yds long and about 60-70 yds wide at the bottom section (by the trees/creek). That is why I have been weary of setting up in that bottom right corner, cause the only shooting window in that setup is right at/over the rd. Its a pretty busy rd too so I didn't want to be unsafe and/or get in trouble. The big field is planted with corn and the little with soybeans. Last year my buddy and I saw a bunch of doves fly over the creek and over those trees but they were all pretty high and too far off to shoot. I was thinking about setting up near the middle of the smaller field, facing a little toward the creek so I wasn't shooting at the road. What setup would you suggest? I have 4 stationary decoys and one Mojo. Thanks again for the help!

Tom


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Take some time to watch them before hunting, find the tree they like to land in. They like dead trees or an open canopy


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Words of advice.

Don't be the moron in blaze orange. Camo is the way to go.

If hunting a public field always hunt the center hunting line. Shooting at the perimiter cuts off the others in the field and may po a few people.

DON'T BE A SKY BUSTER!

Pick up your trash. Spent shells included. 

Only shoot doves. Night hawks and other birds will result in a big fine.

Watch low shots.

Always have a good safe time!



Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

It depends on the wind direction to some extent..doves like to land/take off into the wind. I would say your best bet would be somewhere close to the creek in the morn or eve as they will visit water at these times. just be safe and use common sense on your shooting directions


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Don't forget the plug for your gun. One guy did yesterday. He's not too happy right now.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

I am shooting a 20 SxS so no worries on the plug. I set up about the middle of the back edge of the big field on the left. saw about 15-20 birds, shot at 4 and downed 3!! Sad to report that 2 of the 3 were lost in the high soybeans that are in that field right now. Feel really badly about not finding those birds but I looked for a solid hour with no luck. For sure had a GREAT 1st day to my hunting season and can officially say I am hooked on dove!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok well now that you are really into it, get your self some decoys it will def bring them in alot closer. get a mojo if you can afford it, they are awsome! What i try to do to keep from losing birds is watch them all the way to the ground, menatlly mark the spot and go right to them as quickly as possible. You can also use your hat to mark the spot once you get there so you dont get confused while searching the area. That being losing a couple birds is going to happen, as long as you gave it your best shot (and by searching for an hr id say you did) to retrive the birds you shouldnt feel to bad.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I just re read and saw that you have the mojo and 4 others..id get about half dozen more stationary and maybe another mojo, spread them out a little bit (dont stick them all in one spot) maybe 3-5 in groups with a couple small groups spread out from each other. And try to keep them off the ground (elevate) when possible. If they are elevated they are easier for the ones flying to spot. Good shooting by the way!!!

you might try at the right end of the fence row by the creek. looking towards that gras. catch them flying in that way and drop them in the grass


----------

